# Water front and beach front sites



## Northwoods (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm looking for a State Park that has sites right on the water or beach. I have a 30 foot travel trailer. Would love to find a site that the water or beach is directly adjacent and is just steps away. Any suggestions ?


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Lot 164 at Petoski state park...If you can get it. Its always sold out.

Cadillac has a bunch on lake Mitchell as well.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Port Cresent, Sterling state park, Black Lake (onaway state park), Mullet lake (aloha state park)


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Lakeport doesnt have them right on the beach- but I love that park! Wilderness SP if you have some sort of magic and get a site on the water, is breath taking.


----------



## freezen1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Northwoods said:


> I'm looking for a State Park that has sites right on the water or beach. I have a 30 foot travel trailer. Would love to find a site that the water or beach is directly adjacent and is just steps away. Any suggestions ?


port crescent. not the best park but they have a few sites off the beach.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Northwoods said:


> I'm looking for a State Park that has sites right on the water or beach. I have a 30 foot travel trailer. Would love to find a site that the water or beach is directly adjacent and is just steps away. Any suggestions ?


That would be like giving up my bestest blue gill lakes! Soon as someone gives up a cool camp site that easy in the internet, they'll have trouble ever reserving it again I'd think.

I'll subscribe in case some one throws a good one out!

Personally I like the quiet sites and many of them are in the UP. I found them using the park maps and satellite imagery and have a few great ones off the grid.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Got to make reservations 6 month in advance. 8am 6 month in advance for the pick of the crop. Not 8:05. There is a reason those prime spots fill up first.


----------



## shooter (Feb 9, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Got to make reservations 6 month in advance. 8am 6 month in advance for the pick of the crop. Not 8:05. There is a reason those prime spots fill up first.


you are correct I just got into camping last year and I m amazed how the parks fill up.Im at East Tawas city park and the water front camp sites have people who have been there 10 years plus on the same site.It takes a death or a divorce to get on the water camp sites there.Great little RV park you can walk into town to eat or drink and the beach is 30 yard from my camp site


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park, Union Bay Unit, sites right on Superior, cold water though, not really a beach, just waterfront.

view from the picnic table.








Almost every evening.


----------



## shooter (Feb 9, 2001)

East Tawas City park sites


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

shooter said:


> East Tawas City park sites
> View attachment 370601


The wife and I were up that way last summer. Nice park and conveniently located to some great watering holes. We sat at that outside tiki bar next door till the wee hours.


----------



## shooter (Feb 9, 2001)

KrossJr said:


> The wife and I were up that way last summer. Nice park and conveniently located to some great watering holes. We sat at that outside tiki bar next door till the wee hours.


Tiki bar is a great place when Kareoke is happening


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Got to make reservations 6 month in advance. 8am 6 month in advance for the pick of the crop. Not 8:05. There is a reason those prime spots fill up first.


Yup, not a problem if you plan out your season in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

JenP said:


> Lakeport doesnt have them right on the beach- but I love that park! Wilderness SP if you have some sort of magic and get a site on the water, is breath taking.


Wilderness is my favorite, with McClain in Hancock on Lake Superior a close second.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

msfcarp said:


> Yup, not a problem if you plan out your season in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Got to to get the sites you want. I still couldn't get the area we have been getting at Higgins lake for the past 3 years even 6 months in advance.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Harrisville state park on lake huron. has some really nice sites on the water but they are hard to get. gotta be ready to submit your reservation 6 months before your reservation date, and be the first to do so. Fishermans island state park near Charlevoix also has some great beachfront sites, but they are rustic, and also get reserved quick. Good luck.


----------



## Hip-Wader (Oct 28, 2010)

Its a major challenge to get a reservation at any waterfront state part this late in the season on any weekend through September. Your best chance at this point is Sunday through Thursday.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

^. Truth.

I'm actually switching shifts, so I can no longer take advantage of this. I loved my middle of the weekend.


----------

